
Dropping in on Gottfried Leibniz (2013) - tosh
https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2013/05/dropping-in-on-gottfried-leibniz/
======
odomojuli
"omnibus ex nihilo ducendis" Everything can be derived from nothing.

A side note, from some discussion of ethnomathematics over the years, many are
surprised to hear that one of Leibniz's contributions as a state philosopher
was proposing policies such as the "Egyptian Plan" to Louis XIV with addendums
bearing titles that speak to a particular world-view.

Example : "A Method to Institute a New, Invincible Militia That Can Subjugate
the Entire Earth, Easily Seize Control over Egypt or Establish American
Colonies". Essentially he wanted to take remote islands, clear them of their
population, inhabit them with what he considered to be "a fine bunch of
subhuman beasts" \- being people orphaned from their respective regions and
raised in military tradition towards perfect subservience to their masters.

~~~
Communitivity
Does this remind anyone else think of Frank Herbert's Sardaukar from Dune? I
wonder if Herbert got the idea from Leibniz.

------
psychometry
You expect Wolframe to make every article he write about himself, but to do so
for a man who's been dead for centuries is impressive.

------
lqet
> Across town, however, there’s another commemoration of a sort — an outlet
> store for cookies that carry the name “Leibniz” in his honor:
> [https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/data/uploads/2013/05/35-larg...](https://blog.stephenwolfram.com/data/uploads/2013/05/35-large-a.png)

That's not the whole story: Leibniz was asked once to develop military
rations, and suggested to use zwieback (rusk?). That's why Bahlsen named his
biscuits "Leibniz Keks". And "keks", which is now a standard word in German
for biscuits, is just a phonetic spelling of English "cakes". Interestingly,
"keks" is _singular_ , and the plural is "kekse". There was actually a
discussion at the beginning of the 20th century (when the word was accepted to
enter the Duden dictionary) that the correct singular version should be "kek"
(phonetic spelling of "cake").

~~~
RmDen
Same in Croatia.. keks = biscuit (singular)

~~~
krobbn
Scandinavian countries as well.

Norwegian = Kjeks

Danish = Kiks

Swedish = Kex (Because swedes are weird)

